# Is my toy dangerous?



## Noura (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey! I just bought these toys for my budgies and I noticed they were nibbling on the threads is that safe? This was made for budgies so I assumed it was safe


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Noura, I'm not a toy expert but I would definitely recommend trimming any frayed edges off. A budgie can get its head, feet, or nails caught in it and trimming them may help prevent this.

Here is a thread about toys that also may help you: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-product-reviews/64279-dangerous-toy-list-11.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Noura and :welcome: to the forums!

The rope ends of that toy definitely aren't safe! I agree that you should trim those ends right away, to prevent accidents or crop impaction. Here's a good link on the dangers of rope and fabric toys: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-housing-toys/355426-dangers-rope-perches-tasseled-toys.html

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums, and meeting your budgies, too! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Definitely read the information in the link StarlingWings provided. 
Ingestion of fibers can cause crop impaction. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

